# Jetway JNC63-330-LF GPIO Nutzen



## deadline (28. November 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe dass das das richtige Board ist.

Ich möchte ein Steuergerät bauen, das mit dem Mini-ITX Board "Jetway JNC63-330-LF " mit Atom Prozessor arbeitet. In der Anleitung steht, dass auf dem MB ein 8 Bit GPIO  Header verbaut ist aber leider nicht, wie er zu nutzen ist.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich die Ports ansteuern kann (unter Linux) um z. B. LEDs anzusteuern oder ähnliches. 
Sind die vom Prozessor herausgeführt oder ist es ein Chip auf dem Systembus?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg
Christian


----------

